# TiVo iPad app: zoom vs 16:9 aspect ratio



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just noticed that my shows are all zoomed to full screen, cutting off sections. There used to be a toggle button, but I can't find it. Any suggestions?


----------



## peaston (Feb 13, 2005)

on my ipad pro i just double tap the video as its playing to change into and out of zoom mode


----------



## kd1949 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks! This has been a problem for me, too. Sheesh!


----------



## deac33 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry for changing the subject, but you all seem to have had success streaming and downloading recordings on your iPad. My iPhone works great but my iPad mini 2 and 4 connect, show My Shows correctly but when I try to download it disconnects.

Have you had that problem to the point of being unable to download recordings? Thanks for any suggestions you may have. 
(I gave more details on my thread at TIVO app on iPad fails to connect or loses connection. )

Thanks for any help,
-deac


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

peaston said:


> on my ipad pro i just double tap the video as its playing to change into and out of zoom mode


I know this is an old thread but the tip above worked on my wife's iPhone. She has been watching baseball and the graphics and score were always cut off. I just did the double tap and now all is well!


----------

